# FDA mulls pulling diet pill linked to heart attack



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

FDA mulls pulling diet pill linked to heart attack WASHINGTON – Federal health scientists are considering pulling Abbott Laboratories’ diet pill Meridia off the market, based on data that it increases heart attack and stroke. The Food and Drug Administration has posted its safety review of Meridia online, ahead of a meeting where outside experts [...]

*Read More...*


----------

